# Oil Filter Housing Removal



## Jack Watts (Jul 19, 2015)

Greetings, 

A friend's 2.5L Jetta seems to have a leak at the oil filter housing/block connection. Since these are available pretty inexpensively, I just picked up a replacement filter housing, as I'm not sure if the issue is the gasket or a crack of the housing. 

Question: does the intake manifold have to come off in order to replace this thing? It looks like there may be clearance, but I'm not sure. I know on my 2.0T, there's no way to get this off without removing the IM. 

Question 2: any gotchas on pulling off the intake manifold? I've done it on a 2.0T--took a while but not too bad. Anything I'd need to have on hand besides an injector seal kit? 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## nutsofast1.8T (Feb 4, 2004)

VW would lose sales if they made an oil change that hard... lol. The oil filter is usually accessed from below the vehicle. Raise the front end on jacks and remove the torx screws to drop the plastic guard/wind deflector if you got one.


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

nutsofast1.8T said:


> VW would lose sales if they made an oil change that hard... lol. The oil filter is usually accessed from below the vehicle. Raise the front end on jacks and remove the torx screws to drop the plastic guard/wind deflector if you got one.


He was asking about the filter housing, not the filter removal from under the engine. I have the same questions about having to remove the intake manifold. I need to replace many gaskets.


----------



## Jack Watts (Jul 19, 2015)

pilotlars said:


> He was asking about the filter housing, not the filter removal from under the engine. I have the same questions about having to remove the intake manifold. I need to replace many gaskets.


You are correct--I'm talking about the filter housing that bolts to the block. I haven't done this yet. I'm about 99% sure that's the source of the leak, and it's a very slow one--and, this isn't my car.. So, I haven't fixed it yet. That said, at some point I'll tackle it. 

I looked around at it a bit more today, and I just don't see any way to remove the housing w/o pulling the IM out of the way. I'm going to be changing the thermostat and housing for preventative maintenance at some point (which necessitates removing the IM), so I'll probably replace the housing and gasket then. There is a pretty good write-up on here on how to remove it.


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

The manifold need not be removed. I asked the mechanics at my VW dealership and they told me they access it from underneath. So remove the engine shield, then drain the oil from the filter, remove filter and then there are several bolts that hold the housing to the block. I'm going to tackle this Monday most likely. Should be nice and messy! I also need to replace the seals on the secondary air pump. I've got slow oil leaks too.


----------



## bigairdanny (Oct 11, 2014)

*Oil filter housing R+R, 2005 Jetta 2.5L L5*

I'm doing one for a friend too.. I was hoping you had good luck getting it removed and new O-rings installed, LMK if you have time thx! Danny I'm ordering parts on Mon from RockAuto, any suggestions would also be appreciated, TIA:screwy:


----------



## MLue1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Prolly a bit late but since I posted some of this info on the Golf MK6 Forum so I though I would add it here to help someone else.


*Oil Filter Assembly (Part# 07K115397D) to block rubber seal (Part# 07K115441) start to leak. People freek out when they tighten the oil Filter but there is still an oil leak after the change but it's not the oil filter that is leaking, it is the Oil Filter Assembly to block rubber seal (torque is 25 Nm or about 19 ft-lbs).

EDIT: I saw in some VW Manuals that the Oil Filter Assembly is called the Oil Filter Bracket. 
* Oil Filter Housing to Oil Filter Assembly (Oil Filter Bracket), torque is 25 Nm or about 19 ft-lbs
* Oil Filter Drain Plug with new washer, torque is 30 Nm or 22 ft-lbs*


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm not actually sure where my slow leak is coming from but the seals are fairly cheap and seem to be culprits for causing leaks. When I do this repair I'll try to posts some photos.


----------



## mak474 (Oct 15, 2018)

Tip: Avoid Partsgeek.com 

messages w/ > next to them are partsgeek customer service. Read from bottom up. 


“We pride ourselves in providing the best customer service on the Internet” 

Thanks I have 4 different vehicles which I maintain. As well as friends and family’s vehicles. I’ll be sure to post this conversation on every forum I belong to as well as social media and my YouTube video for the replacement of this assy. 

Sent from my iPhone

> On Feb 18, 2019, at 2:24 PM, Parts Geek Support <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> Matt,
> 
> A customer support staff member has replied to your support request, #320916993 with the following response:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> You could have easily asked before placing any orders.
> 
> This is not up for debate. You will not be getting a label and will not be reimbursed for return shipping.
> 
> You have 2 choices.
> 
> 1. Keep the parts
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. Follow the RMA instructions to return for a refund .
> 
> Customer Service
> Parts Geek LLC


I would not have purchased them had the item description read that it includes all gaskets... 
I’m not paying more for shipping than they are worth because there was no clear item description. 

Please elevate this to someone who can provide me with a shipping label for return. 

06 Volks Jetta oil filter housing gasket
W0133-1821130

06 Volks Jetta oil cooler gasket set
W0133-1774747


Sent from my iPhone

> On Feb 18, 2019, at 12:40 PM, Parts Geek Support <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> Matt,
> 
> A customer support staff member has replied to your support request, #320916993 with the following response:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> We do not provide return shipping labels as stated on our website.
> 
> If you would like to return any parts, please confirm the part names and sku numbers and we will set up the RMA's.
> 
> Customer Service
> Parts Geek LLC


----------



## mak474 (Oct 15, 2018)

If anyone needs the seals I have an extra set...

I removed my intake manifold, thermostat housing and secondary air injection pump to remove the oil filter housing. When you have the new housing on hand its pretty simple to tell where the bolts are.
It may be able to be accessed from the bottom but you have to drain enough coolant to remove the oil cooler and it has been 100k since the thermostat had been done. Also the hose to the thermostat has to be disconnected at the thermostat and moved as you remove the 5 bolts that hold the housing assy to the block.


----------

